# Urgent!!! What did I do wrong??



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Yep, thin coats for Z1 as well.
> 
> I know you can do it!  *


Keep it up Alex and they'll be asking you to come to Hawaii for an AlohaAlex Fest! :thumb:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *OR.... switch to a Carnauba wax product 'cuz Zaino is a PITA!
> 
> Try Griots Best of Show or Carnauba wax... it's da bomb baby! :thumb:  *


And don't forget the Porter Cable orbital...you can do no wrong. Machine Polish 3 and BOS wax (above) and you're home free.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> And don't forget the Porter Cable orbital...you can do no wrong. Machine Polish 3 and BOS wax (above) and you're home free. *


Okay, the thread is now officially hi-jacked 
Just kidding!


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

IndyMike said:


> *
> Keep it up Alex and they'll be asking you to come to Hawaii for an AlohaAlex Fest! :thumb: *


Keep it up Alex and you won't be welcome anywhere in the US  I don't need to be let in, I slime under the door! Sliding on a nice (easy to apply) shiny coat or Carnauba!


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> And don't forget the Porter Cable orbital...you can do no wrong. Machine Polish 3 and BOS wax (above) and you're home free. *


What do you guys say that we have an Aloha Detail Clinic in Hawaii to help Bimmee out here? I wonder how many people we could get to attend. If we chartered a jet do you think a 747 would be big enough?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

For those who are praising WAX in THIS ZAINO THREAD, May the DEVIL visit your Nightmares 

Where are my Zaino buddies ?  :bigpimp: 

Shine + Durability = Zaino , you Waxheads 

For those who are wondering how Zaino looks, I recommend them to check my car's pics. :tsk:

Get off of my Zaino thread !


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

IndyMike said:


> *
> What do you guys say that we have an Aloha Detail Clinic in Hawaii to help Bimmee out here? I wonder how many people we could get to attend. If we chartered a jet do you think a 747 would be big enough?  *


I've got vacation.. How many bimmers can you put in a 747?


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *For those who are praising WAX in THIS ZAINO THREAD, May the DEVIL visit your Nightmares
> *


They already do, every time I dream about Zaino on my car it's a nightmare :yikes:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *They already do, every time I dream about Zaino on my car it's a nightmare :yikes: *


Hahaha! very funny Mister. Check Rip's travel thread. 4700 miles a few weeks drive and wax was pooof ! :lmao: :bigpimp:


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

IndyMike said:


> *
> What do you guys say that we have an Aloha Detail Clinic in Hawaii to help Bimmee out here? I wonder how many people we could get to attend. If we chartered a jet do you think a 747 would be big enough?  *


Oh wat an honour. Let me start preparing da lei's.....


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Hahaha! very funny Mister. Check Rip's travel thread. 4700 miles a few weeks drive and wax was pooof ! :lmao: :bigpimp: *


Hey! That was P21S , not Griots. Griots is good for at least 4 months. 

My Rodney King Impression:
"Can't we all just wax (get) along?" LOL!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*this thread was Carnuba - jacked*

Man, I think I'll watch or help somebody do Zaino on THEIR car first before I try it on my baby.

I love Hawaii, but wouldn't it be more practical to have Bimmee come here. How about a another detail clinic get together in sunny Huntington Beach (Costa Mesa). We can wait until you guys in the Northwest are in the rainy season again!

Or when Alex is here!


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

so haus, now i am curious, what makes zaino such a pita?? and what makes griots better????


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *"Can't we all just wax (get) along?" LOL! *


yes, we can.  (Haus







)


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> I've got vacation.. How many bimmers can you put in a 747? *


Do you Boeing guys know this answer? If not, let's find out. Everybody interested report to the Boeing plant in Skiddadle, I mean Seattle, with your Bimmer.

Can you guys abscond or 'appropriate' a jet for, oh, say a week or 52?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

bimmee said:


> *so haus, now i am curious, what makes zaino such a pita?? and what makes griots better???? *


ZAINO is not PITA. Apply thin coats and it's the easiest thing to buff off.


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: this thread was Carnuba - jacked*



scottn2retro said:


> *Man, I think I'll watch or help somebody do Zaino on THEIR car first before I try it on my baby.
> *


well, my lesson learned is: 
1. must know how much wax to use
2. must wait until #2 dries
3. watch the weather forecast a week before you plan to zaino

*
I love Hawaii, but wouldn't it be more practical to have Bimmee come here. How about a another detail clinic get together in sunny Huntington Beach (Costa Mesa). We can wait until you guys in the Northwest are in the rainy season again!

Or when Alex is here! *[/QUOTE]

And stay away from my visitors!!!!!   
I am so broke these days(after getting my car) I cant afford any trip....


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: this thread was Carnuba - jacked*



bimmee said:


> *3. watch the weather forecast a week before you plan to zaino*


you don't need to watch the weather forecast for Zaino. If you have a garage, apply it in the evening, buff it off the next morning. That's it.:thumb:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

bimmee said:


> *
> 
> Oh wat an honour. Let me start preparing da lei's..... *


Super! Nothing too exotic mind you. I'll take mine in steel gray, Haus in bright red and Rip and Alex will settle for all black!


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

IndyMike said:


> *
> Do you Boeing guys know this answer? If not, let's find out. Everybody interested report to the Boeing plant in Skiddadle, I mean Seattle, with your Bimmer.
> 
> Can you guys abscond or 'appropriate' a jet for, oh, say a week or 52? *


747 Tech Specs

I'm sure there's one on the ramp in Everett.. :thumb: Sabrina, we need a stewardess!!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *
> Super! Nothing too exotic mind you. I'll take mine in steel gray, Haus in bright red and Rip and Alex will settle for all black! *


You all lost me, I'm not in for an AlohaAlexfest :tsk:

Alexfest in PA and CA rulez :thumb:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> You all lost me, I'm not in for an AlohaAlexfest :tsk:
> 
> Alexfest in PA and CA rulez :thumb: *


typical kraut, prefers cheese and oompah music in PA to grass skirt chasin in Alohaville :tsk: :lmao:


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: this thread was Carnuba - jacked*



Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> you don't need to watch the weather forecast for Zaino. If you have a garage, apply it in the evening, buff it off the next morning. That's it.:thumb: *


Dont have a private garage 

I did it in our parking garage. Wouldnt humidity affect the way it works??


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: this thread was Carnuba - jacked*



bimmee said:


> *
> 
> Dont have a private garage
> 
> I did it in our parking garage. Wouldnt humidity affect the way it works?? *


no, as long as it's a covered place, don't worry. I park my car also in a garage with 25 other cars.


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

IndyMike said:


> *
> Super! Nothing too exotic mind you. I'll take mine in steel gray, Haus in bright red and Rip and Alex will settle for all black! *


You guys are so demanding...... Vexed, I need help on the steel gray and black ones!!!


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

*hey bimmee..(off topic)*

what do you think about your color choice??? (before the wax problems)

Weren't you the one who was worried about choosing Electric Red????

(personally, I love the color)


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *typical kraut, prefers cheese and oompah music in PA to grass skirt chasin in Alohaville :tsk: :lmao: *


Heh ? How far is the next populated soil around Hawaii ?

OTOH, De gustibus non est disputandum.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*I think everyone goes to Hawaii eventually*



> *
> And stay away from my visitors!!!!!
> I am so broke these days(after getting my car) I cant afford any trip.... *


I can't afford it either. Cheaper to pitch in for a trip for you (donations for a worthy cause) than the 'liberating' the 747 plan!


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: hey bimmee..(off topic)*



DougDogs said:


> *(before the wax problems)
> *


:bawling: Before the wax problems..... :bawling: I love the color BEFORE THE WAX PROBLEMS!

The only downside is, red is rare, my debtors can spot me miles away.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Heh ? How far is the next populated soil around Hawaii ?
> *


The better question is "Where's my Daiquiri?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *The better question is "Where's my Daiquiri? *


I'll be thinking of you when I'm in Huntington Beach  :bigpimp:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> typical kraut, prefers cheese and oompah music in PA to grass skirt chasin in Alohaville :tsk: :lmao: *


It escapes me too, Haus. Alex would rather build a barn with 
Phil-adelphia in PA and trade Alpina model cars with Vin-man in CA, than go to true paradise. :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *
> It escapes me too, Haus. Alex would rather build a barn with
> Phil-adelphia in PA and trade Alpina model cars with Vin-man in CA, than go to true paradise. :dunno: *


Don't worry, I'll be in paradise the moment when I'm sitting behind the Alpina Wheel


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: hey bimmee..(off topic)*



bimmee said:


> *
> 
> The only downside is, red is rare, my debtors can spot me miles away.  *


:lmao: :lmao:

Repossess me red!

:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: hey bimmee..(off topic)*



IndyMike said:


> *
> :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> Repossess me red!
> ...


Take my boyfriend instead


----------



## Intermezzo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Zaino is a PITA to buff*



Alex Baumann said:


> *ZAINO is not PITA. Apply thin coats and it's the easiest thing to buff off. *


Zaino is a PITA to buff, but I guess I should have used an applicator instead of pouring it straight out of the bottle unto my car and squirting some ZFX right on top of it.....hehe


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Zaino is a PITA to buff*



Intermezzo said:


> *
> 
> Zaino is a PITA to buff, but I guess I should have used an applicator instead of pouring it straight out of the bottle unto my car and squirting some ZFX right on top of it.....hehe *


:lmao: :lmao:

As I started to read the post I though I was going to faint.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: hey bimmee..(off topic)*



bimmee said:


> *
> 
> Take my boyfriend instead *


Hey, why isn't he Zaino'in instead of you?

Don't tell us the bum is surfin' while you're sufferin'?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: hey bimmee..(off topic)*



IndyMike said:


> *
> Hey, why isn't he Zaino'in instead of you?
> 
> Don't tell us the bum is surfin' while you're sufferin'? *


*sigh* none of my g/f even mentioned to detail the car :tsk:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: hey bimmee..(off topic)*



Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> *sigh* none of my g/f even mentioned to detail the car :tsk: *


What? And break a nail? Have you no compassion you cad?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Here's a mirror for those who need a shave  :bigpimp:

'Did you wax the hood ? - Yes, every month' :lmao:

Zaino that is :thumb:


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Here's a mirror for those who need a shave  :bigpimp:
> 
> 'Did you wax the hood ? - Yes, every month' :lmao:
> 
> ...


Yes....but, look closely, the Zaino has removed the the numbers and letters from you front plate:dunno:

:lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I see swirl marks... :lmao:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *I see swirl marks... :lmao: *


must be from your drooling , clean your monitor :bigpimp:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> Hey, I rate states by fun factor, compared to Hawaii PA just isn't on the list...
> 
> *


:thumb: Tough choice, Coal Miner's daughter or Hula Girl


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Looks great!!!*

Hey Alex -

Looks great!! Almost as nice as a good carnuba job! :angel:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Looks great!!!*



scottn2retro said:


> * Almost as nice as a good carnuba job! :angel: *


I'll remember that the next time when you need help on acronyms


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*I take it back!*

I can't sacrafice my ability to find out what people are talking about!


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> must be from your drooling , clean your monitor :bigpimp: *


YUP! over the pics of the babes in Hawaii!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *YUP! over the pics of the babes in Hawaii! *


*cough* BS *cough* C'mon, admit it, you loved the shine on that hood, no ?  Remember, that shine stays *months* , not weeks on that hood.

Alles klar ?


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> Alles klar ?  *


Alles klar Herr Kommissar


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

For all you Blitz wax users out there-- I really suggest giving P21S a try. It is a truly easy wax to apply and remove-- and its nearly impossible to screw it up.


----------

